# Revell 1/48th Apollo Lunar Spacecraft



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Just got this kit from CultTVMan. I bought the original in 1967 for $6.00! I still have the original packed away in the attic. Wonderful kit, despite the fact it's inaccurate. It's a Block 1 Apollo CSM, and the Lunar Module has lots of faults, so I'm told...

I used that model to follow every lunar mission from Apollo 8 thru Apollo 17.

In this new issue, I see they have improved the decals. There are decals for the CM control panel, another I don't recognise, and even decals for the CM RCS nozzles. One thing left out is the square base for the SLA, making the finished model look like a larger version of the Dragon kit.

I've wanted another of these kits for decades and I'm very happy Revell has finally made it available again!

Larry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Larry, I also have an original that is in the process of being completed. I got mine off ebay 2 years ago and the shipper just put the model box in a priority mail shipping flat box with no packing. Yep, parts shattered to pieces and took a long time to identify parts, It was missing 14 small pieces which through the yahoo space models group, finally have them from membes extras. i have always liked the model & I may get another new one. enjoy the build. Oh hey, can you post some pictures of the new decals ?
Bert


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I just bought the reissue. It's a serious blast from my past. I don't know whether to build it OOB or dive in with the detailing.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

You gotta build it OOB. First off, there's too much work to be done to correct it; secondly, your finished product should look just like it did in 1969 -- though maybe a little bit neater!

I have two originals, obtained years and years ago, plus one of the reissues. Who knows if I'll ever get around to building any of them, though!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

got mine from culttvman for $42 bucks.......I ordered another from starshipmodeler for $36 bucks.......one to build and one to keep,....hehehehe


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

Got mine last week ! I've been wanting one for 40 years. I was hoping the box was more like the original. 
I have been bidding on E-Bay for one, but keep getting out bid (so disapointing !)
I'm very happy about this re-issue.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got mine as well. I have the 1/48 Buzz Aldrin Lunar lander kit too. I think I will incorporate parts from that into the lander that came in the kit. It has the plumes on it.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

NTRPRZ said:


> You gotta build it OOB. First off, there's too much work to be done to correct it; secondly, your finished product should look just like it did in 1969 -- though maybe a little bit neater!


You talked me into it. I'm going OOB - but the LEM needs foil. 

I'm starting mine today.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

FYI you can put foil on the LEM and still make the legs fold.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are a few inspiration pics for those of you just starting your model. This is one I got from e-bay a year or so ago. I built a BPC for the spacecraft from evergreen .015 sheet, added the umbilical housing on the proper side of the CSM. I stopped at that point after deciding to update the CSM to block 2 configuration. The LM was a total wreck and had to be replaced, I found a replacement on e-bay and began making some corrections. I beefed up the leg pieces by slitting 1/8 inch diameter tubing and gluing to the legs. I also added plume deflectors. I may go back and add foil to the descent stage. I also drilled out the thrusters.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1528.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1530.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1531.JPG


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

bert model maker said:


> Oh hey, can you post some pictures of the new decals ?
> 
> Bert


Here they are:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

And I was just about to post this...

Larry


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, Larry. I had them out so I posted the pic. Your pic is better. 

The memories are coming back. I forgot just how much fun those thin sheet windows were on the LEM.............and now I have to figure out how to get them glued substantially enough that I can mask them for painting and not blow them out when I remove the masks. I used watch crystal cement and I'm going to mask off the outside of them before I glue the ascent stage halves together. 

I love the the copyright mark on the bottom of the the LEM descent stage - 1967. The molds must have been well maintained or retooled a bit because my kit really doesn't have a whole lot of flash, and the parts fit is fairly good - at least so far (LES tower and LEM descent stage). 

It's fun to be 8 years old again.......................


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

LGFugate said:


> And I was just about to post this...
> 
> Larry


Thanks, I needed a set for my old kit. What are the dimensions of that decal sheet so I can get the scaling right?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The decal sheet is 5-1/2 inches by 4 inches.

Larry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I see the decals have changed. The old kit had only a couple of decals 2 of which were the "united states" that went on the command module and were curved. I brushed some liquid decal film on mine incase they are brittle & there are NO replacements anywhere. I scanned them just in case. I see your decals are different with no decals for the command module that say United states. My service module will remain a block 1 however it has the aluminum paint with the Block 1 white areas. I had to hand paint my CM control console. I remember the entire thing being white except the LEM.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I started mine and have decided to take a few liberties:

I'm going to paint the CM shiny silver and just glue the LES tower to it. I'm also going to put foil on the LM. I plan on displaying it with every panel / hatch open

This is going to be an OOB fun trip down memory lane with no attempt at any accuracy...........................except there won't be any paint runs and glue smears like there was 42 years ago.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

post pics if & when you can. i was hoping for the old style decals that went on the CM but the new ones are more detailed. enjoy your journey down memory lane.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Bert,

I'll post WIP pics, probably in a new thread so I don't hijack the discussion here.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great, i will keep an eye open.


----------



## Jaxis (Jan 17, 2012)

*1968 Revell Apollo Lunar Model*

Hey guys. im sorry to root into this post. but my parents gave me a 1968 revell Lunar Model when i was 14. and was curious what its worth??


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That particular LEM kit is the same one in the reissue of the Apollo discussed here. It isn't very good and not too rare either. Revell had it out last in the mid 1980s. An older issue than what you have with the painting on the box might bring $15. One of these exact kits just sold on ebay for $10.


----------



## Jaxis (Jan 17, 2012)

I got mine on eBay. It's up to 20$ so far


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I was watching for this kit on Evilbay and though I seriously wanted it, people went hogwild on what they would pay. I just got 2 of them, might get a 3rd just to keep. I'll build my first OOB, then worry about accuracy if/when I do a second. Hell I started my PT 167 a few months ago and have gotten exactly nowhere, so I may get this started in the next year or so. Either way really glad Revell brought this back.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I also have some OLD kits still in their boxes from 1969-69-70's and a few from the early 80's i never eally thought about "what they would be worth" it would be nice to find out though. I wonder if I have any rare or in demand ones ?
Bert


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Revell had it out last in the mid 1980s.


I anit so sure about that because I've had 2 of those and the most recent was back in the '90s with a Monogram label on the box which I've been seeing in the hobby shops around the Portland area here latley.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> I anit so sure about that because I've had 2 of those and the most recent was back in the '90s with a Monogram label on the box which I've been seeing in the hobby shops around the Portland area here latley.


Back when Revell and Monogram were different companies, they both had their own versions of the lunar lander. The Revell one was released in the mid/late 60s, and was based on one of the earlier versions of the lander (much like the capsule is based on a Block 1 Apollo)

Years later Monogram released a much more accurate lunar lander in the same scale. This is the one that you are seeing in the stores, as it was recently re-released in the Buzz Aldrin boxing. It's been pretty much available regularly for the last 20 years.

The last time the Revell version (from the Revell mold) was re-issued was in the mid 80s in the History Makers line.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> I anit so sure about that because I've had 2 of those and the most recent was back in the '90s with a Monogram label on the box which I've been seeing in the hobby shops around the Portland area here latley.


Revell and Monogram had their own kits. Currently the Monogram kit is sold under the Revell name, further confusing things.

The Monogram kit is more or less accurate for a generic LEM and given its age it is not bad. The Monogram kit can be distinguished from the Revell kit in that the legs do not fold, it has more and better detail, and a weird large base with shadows molded into it. Revell's kit is based on pre-flight mock ups and is not very accurate or well detailed. It has two oddly suited astronauts and a very small lunar base. The landing legs do fold however.

The Revell kit was sold in the mid 1980s in a red "History Makers" box. The Monogram kit has been available off and on pretty much constantly over the last 3 decades. Some issues say its snap together, which it is not.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> The Monogram kit can be distinguished from the Revell kit in that the legs do not fold, it has more and better detail, and a weird large base with shadows molded into it.


That base certainly is odd with those molded in shadows. I guess if you display it you need to get it oriented correctly with the lighting! I covered them with Bondo on the LM I am building and will sand them down and blend them into the base. They looked ridiculous and obviously very exaggerated. I am building the Monogram/Revell release and have added the NewWare resin enhancements. I was going along pretty good on it but all the foiling and detail work and missing a deadline on it made me set it aside for a few months. I will get back to it soon and will post pics when I get it completed. If you go into extreme detail it is a big job and tedious and time consuming but worth it when it is done.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Even with its flaws the new Dragon kit is light years ahead of the 40 year old Monogram and Revell kits. If you are just starting from scratch, that would be the kit to buy versus trying to upgrade the old Monogram one.

You were supposed to paint the shadows on the base in black to make the scene look like the moon photos... kind of weird. I'd make a new base and be done with it.


----------

